# Hates being brushed



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a GSD with fairly long hair, he is ok with a quick brushing on his back and sides, but he won't let me brush his back legs, rear end, or especially his tail. He acts like it really hurts even if I barely do anything. Now it's to the point where he is matted and even has a couple burrs in his tail. Any suggestions on getting him to let me brush him?

Aldo, for any groomers out there, if I bring him to a groomer, what will they be able to do? Ate groomers used to this type of thing and will be able to groom him, or will they just do the easy part and not touch the rest?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

when i was teaching my dog to like being blow dried I smeared peanut butter on something and let her lick it the whole time I did, kept it short to like a 2 minute session. Maybe just put a great treat down and brush for like 30 seconds, tons of praise, and end it. BUild up to longer brushings


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you sure he isn't in any kind of pain? Does he have hip or spine issues?

If he's not in pain and it's just a behavioral thing... have you tried giving him something to chew on while you brush? I'll typically give a high value chew like a bully stick to distract while i clip nails and brush. It's always worked for me.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Cheese. Peanut butter. Short sessions with continued and occasionally, jackpot treats treat and desensitize the dog 2-3 weeks, then work up, gradually, to a full groom. It won't happen next week. Patience 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine never liked it before and now he stands in line and waits for his turn to get brushed. Short sessions and giving them the food does work...it keeps them busy while your doing what you have to do.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, I've tried short sessions, but not really with special treats or anything. I'll work on that and see if I can get him used to it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish I could recall which of the Hooligans wasn't keen on getting brushed (I "think" it might have been Kelly/long coat but not 100% sure???) Anyway, he was like that from puppyhood until he died ... I brushed him but it was uncomfortable for him. I took him to the groomers more often than the others simply because it was easier on him in the long run. Looking back I wish I'd posted the problem online but never thought about it ... looks like you have a couple good suggestions on how to resolve the problem.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My boy will sit / lay etc. he loves it
My girl --- hates it
Try only brushing in short sessions, that seemed to help with my girl. I always praise her etc.
I also tried a variety of tools on her. 
It's definitely something that's done ALL the time so I think they just get used to it



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

A good groomer will be able to get many mats out. A really good groomer can and make it at least tolerable to your pet.
Having a good de-matting rake will help. I use Show Sheen on my long haired girl.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache is like that, he wasn't so bad when he was younger but the last couple of years he's gotten worse. The slightest pull on any tangle he will cry like a baby, doesn't have to be near his hind end it could be any were like behind his ears. Even if he's laying down and you accidentilly step on his hair he will cry. I have heard that some dogs are realy over sensitive. Last year I clipped his hind quarters so it was easier to groom him. I have to go into the bathroom and brush him there, put he still tries to get away. 
He's 10-1/2 so I don't push him too hard.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Take a chewy snack that will keep his head off the brushing and give him the snack right before you start brush him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

